# colnago mtb?



## frieraider (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello,

does anybody know this bike?
I want to know if this is a real colnago, and if so, in what year it was build.
And everything more you know about it.

best regards


----------



## Frankie - B (Feb 24, 2004)

You can check if it is a colnago by the fact that those italians stamp the clover in the frame. I beleve they do this at the BB.

Good luck!


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

*Colnago...*

I don't know if yours is a Colnago, but like the previous poster stated, the clover leaf stamp would be on the bottom bracket. I have seen several Colnago's in South America, as well as Ciocc MTB's...remember Ciocc?


----------



## frieraider (Oct 21, 2005)

normaly on their racing bikes, the clover is stamped on the seat stay right where it is welded to the seat tube. by this bike the seat stay is connected different so there is no space for the clover.
maybe when i write the frame number down, somebody can see what brand the bike is.
the number is: A90095302
there is no clover on the bb, so probably it's not a colnago....then what is it?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Straight blade fork and crazy paint job? It could be a Colnago.

That's a "club" but the way, not a clover. (as in: diamond, heart, spade, and club)


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Straight blade fork and crazy paint job? It could be a Colnago.
> 
> That's a "club" but the way, not a clover. (as in: diamond, heart, spade, and club)


Be aware though... we have had at least 2 painters in the early to mid '90's here in our dutch 'bikescene' that had a steady hand of repainting frames for others, with Colnago-alike paintjobs. It could be such a thing on this one. Normally they would use the bikeshops name or the originale brand name on the downtube..... Im clueless on this one. The straightbladed fork is something Colnago-ish and could be the only hint towards the true nature of it being a genuine Colnago or not.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Can You Get Close-Up Pics...*

Of the front and rear dropouts? I can tell you for sure then if it is a mid 90's Colnago as it appears to be. That looks to be a 1995ish Colnago Ibex. I had 2 of those frames in different colour schemes.


----------



## frieraider (Oct 21, 2005)

here i've got some close ups.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Could be....*

I'd say the fork is almost deffinately from a Colnago MTB. The frame I'm not so sure of. The rear dropouts look kind of cheaply stamped. The dropout on my frames were much more "crisp"; definately machined. Although Colnago had many more models of MTB available in europe than the handful that made it to the states so this could just be a lower end model. And just to add more confusion....Colnago only actually made a few of the models of MTBs they sold. Most of them were made by other builders and sold as Colnago.


----------



## frieraider (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok,

you say that colnago had many models in europe.
Why is it not possible to find pics or any information at all
about these bikes?
It looks like colnago never sold one of them.
also e-mailing to colnago gave no results (and no reply  )


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Paper Catalouges*

They are listed in almost every printed catalogue in the 90's
I've sold off most of mine but any well established Colnago dealer should have them or at lease be aware that there was a MTB line.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Here is a pic from the 1988 catalog of a real Colnago mountain bike. Like Shayne said, I'm not sure who made the later models but it probably wasn't Colnago.


----------



## frieraider (Oct 21, 2005)

i think i try to e-mail the colnago dealer again.
Hope i get a reply this time


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Most of the colnagos I have seen have distinctive curved seatstay bridges...


----------



## RitcheyRider604 (Sep 14, 2016)

frieraider said:


> here i've got some close ups.


It's definitely fake - Colnago Never EVER put fender brazing on their forks or seatstays


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

11 year old thread bump....awesome.




Steve


----------



## RitcheyRider604 (Sep 14, 2016)

Not really replying for his benefit. If someone is looking for a real one (like I am) and comes across this thread, that info will help them . . . douche.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> 11 year old thread bump....awesome.





RitcheyRider604 said:


> Not really replying for his benefit. If someone is looking for a real one (like I am) and comes across this thread, that info will help them . . . douche.


I think it was more an observation than a criticism.

And without want to sound like a douche, you're wrong about the braze on mounts. If you take a look at the catalogue scan posted up by the douche in Post 12, you see those douches at Colnago had a frame with braze ons.... douche.

Grumps


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Are those fender mounts?


----------

